# Arylett Charnoa vs Visitor Message



## allitersonance (Feb 24, 2015)

[SIZE=+2]*Arylett Charnoa vs Visitor Message*[/SIZE]



Arylett Charnoa said:


> I want something quick.
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> ...



*Arylett Charnoa's active squad*

 *Psudoka* the female Larvitar <Guts>
 *Luperia* the female Treecko <Overgrow> @ Leaf Stone
 *Flarrai* the female Pidgeotto <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
 *Alterra* the female Zigzagoon <Pickup>
 *Valight* the male Dragonair <Shed Skin>
 *Naxalge* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Shell Bell
 *Kujata* the female Butterfree <Compound Eyes> @ King's Rock
 *Arylett* the female Fennekin <Blaze> @ Eviolite
 *Miltia* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings>
 *Lunaris* the male Riolu <Steadfast> @ Soothe Bell


*Visitor Message's active squad*

 *Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator>
 *Finbarr Galedeep* the male Buizel <Swift Swim> @ Water Stone
 *Master Belch* the male Goomy <Gooey>
 *Darude* the male Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite
 *Li Feng* the female Seviper <Shed Skin> @ Black Sludge
 *Ophelia* the female Snivy <Overgrow>
 *Vile Myriapoda* the female Venipede <Swarm>
 *Libertad* the female Hawlucha <Unburden>


*Battle progression*
Visitor Message sends out
Arylett Charnoa sends out and issues commands
Visitor Message issues commands


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay *Libertad*, time for your first battle.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 25, 2015)

Okey dokey! Who to pick... hmm... I think I'll go for *Miltia*. Time for a new battle, my dear!

Let's be all GRUFF and MANLY. Use *Swords Dance* to buff up your birdy muscles, but if Taunt is used, use *Acrobatics* instead. Then after that, I want to try one of those super combo attacks. So what I want you to do is use *Heat Wave* to radiate fiery waves from your body whilst flying at Libertad with the blinding speed of an *Aerial Ace*. That'll really impress those bored bargoing men, I'd say!

*Swords Dance/Acrobatics if Taunt is used ~ Heat Wave + Aerial Ace*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay Libertad, you've got an opening while she's dancing, so hit her with a *Focus Punch*. The crowd will love that for sure. She's going to hit back with her combo attack, so *Swords Dance* while you take the hit. On the turn she's resting, hit back with another *Focus Punch*, this time even harder.

*Focus Punch ~ Swords Dance ~ Focus Punch*


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 25, 2015)

*Arylett Charnoa vs Visitor Message*​ 


Spoiler: Challenge details



Format: 1 vs. 1 Singles
  Style: Set
  DQ: Five Days.
  Damage Cap: 99%.
  Banned/Restricted Moves: Direct recovery, status effect inducing moves  (no confusion, attraction, burns, etc), evasion moves. Chills are  limited to three per Pokemon. OHKO moves are allowed.
  Arena Description: The Place
  In this place, people don't mess around. It is a bar full of gruff  rowdy men looking for entertainment. There's no tricks, none of that  indirect sissy nonsense. Just all out brawling and battling. We all just  want to a watch a good fight, after all.


 
  The bar isn’t exceptionally grimy, but it’s hardly sparkling with  cleanliness either. A fine layer of dirt covers the floor and the jugs  and mugs holding the free-flowing beer are probably not washed between  servings. The clients here, at least at this time of night, seem to  consist mainly of men who look like they could handle a good brawl  themselves. But when Arylett Charnoa knocks a bottle of beer into  Visitor Message’s lap, it’s not their own fists they intend to use to  solve the problem, and none of the men seem to mind at all.

  The wooden tables and chairs are shoved aside with astounding  efficiency, and the men crowd around, calling for a good, no-nonsense  fight. Things like strategy have no appeal to these men, nor does  essentially anything but hitting each other until their brain is mush.  And… is that a machoke wearing a wig and some shorts? He fits right in,  in any case, making wordless hoots to encourage a good battle.

  The referee looks rather uncomfortable, actually, not having  anticipated how loud it would be with all of these men calling for their  dose of blood and adrenaline. It says something that is drowned out by  the rest of their voices, then frowns and just gestures awkwardly at the  trainers. They seem to get the message, and Visitor Message tosses a  poké ball into the middle. In a flash, a hawlucha appears, already  flexing and posing for her admirers. Arylett Charnoa ponders this for a  second, and then tosses a poké ball of her own. A smaller and more  fragile-looking bird, a fletchling, appears, not looking nearly as  impressive to the gruff men, sharp as her beak and talons may be. One of  the men vocally lets Arylett know this, but the men still quiet down as  Arylett gives her orders. Perhaps they’re not convinced that Militia  can be that gruff or manly, but they’ll let her prove her manliness in  battle, especially with this promise of going for pure damage. Visitor  Message responds in kind, with simple orders that are just enough to  guarantee a good bruising, and the crowd’s excitement builds up again.

  “FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!”

  Arylett Charnoa [O]

  [Militia] Fletchling (F) Gale Wings
  Health: 100
  Energy: 100
  Swords Dance / Acrobatics ~ Heat Wave + Aerial Ace
  Status: Bobbing to the beat of the men’s cheers.

  Visitor Message [O]

  [Libertad] Hawlucha (F) Unburden
  Health: 100
  Energy: 100
  Focus Punch ~ Swords Dance ~ Focus Punch
  Status: Not about to be outdone by some hollow-boned chick.

*Round One*

  Libertad clenches one hand into a fist and winds up, her eyes  narrowing and settling on Militia. Militia ignores this entirely and  simply whirls around in a display of power, a little too graceful to be  truly macho, but nevertheless displaying the best of her beak and talons  and wings. All of her body is a weapon pointed at the enemy, ready to  fly at any time. If only that statement were as literal as it would be  for Libertad’s fist! Libertad’s fist glows a dull orange, then brighter  and brighter until Libertad can’t take it any more. Libertad lunges  forward and her fist rockets forward into Militia’s face with the might  of twenty men. Said men cheer as Militia goes flying, blood spurting  from a tear in the fletchling’s skin, and Militia crashes into the  ground.

  It’s no knockout, though, and Militia is back on her feet in a flash.  This time she’s ready to draw blood herself. First things first, charge  up the fire, since she can’t do that while charging forward… and as she  does so, she notices with some annoyance that Libertad is essentially  copying her dance, if not step-for-step, then in spirit and kind.  Libertad’s whirls are not as swift or graceful as Militia’s, but they  have a promise of pure power to them that a fletchling could never  display. Well, no matter—just as Libertad attacked her, Militia can  return the favour with a powerful blow…!

  Swift as her wings are, though, she can’t control her body so well  with the fire burning within her. Even as she charges forward, the  flames explode outward and throw her off-course. Scorching heat washes  over Libertad and burns the edges of her feathers and dries out her  eyes, but there’s no impact behind them the way Militia intended. With  her charge aborted, Militia finds herself helpless to react when  Libertad’s fist glows orange once more, or when, with a powerful kick  off the ground, the hawlucha’s fist comes flying at her face once more.

Going by the roar of the crowd, it seems they’ve already chosen a  favourite. But there’s nothing the people like more than a  come-from-behind win...

*End of Round One*

  Arylett Charnoa [O]

  [Militia] Fletchling (F) Gale Wings
  Health: 61
  Energy: 91
  Swords Dance ~ (Heat Wave + Aerial Ace) ~ nothing
  Status: Bruised, but not broken.
  Attack +2

  Visitor Message [O]

  [Libertad] Hawlucha (F) Unburden
  Health: 91
  Energy: 80
  Focus Punch ~ Swords Dance ~ Focus Punch
  Status: Supremely confident. Blood pumping hard.
  Attack +2

Notes:
  - Heat wave and aerial ace don’t combine very well at all, so the  combo failed. It didn’t get priority (priority is usually taken from the  stronger move, and besides that it wouldn’t make much sense) and ended  up being a somewhat more costly heat wave.

Next round:
  - Visitor Message issues commands
  - Arylett Charnoa issues commands


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 26, 2015)

¡Muy bien, Libertad! We've got the upper hand here, but let's not get careless. Start by using *Thunder Punch*. Follow that up with *Rock Slide*. On the third action, use *Stone Edge*. If she uses Acrobatics or Fly at any point and you are not under the effect of Taunt, use *Quick Guard*. If during any turn she isn't attacking you directly, use *Focus Punch*.

*Thunder Punch / Quick Guard / Focus Punch ~ Rock Slide / Quick Guard / Focus Punch ~ Stone Edge / Quick Guard / Focus Punch*

(Side note: I'm surprised Quick Guard blocks moves given an increased priority through Gale Wings, and I'm also surprised it can now be used consecutively without failing.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 26, 2015)

(Just a side note: Miltia is spelled as Miltia. It isn't Mil*i*tia. There's no i after the l. It's a common mistake I made when I first saw that name, heh. Just thought I should let you know!)

Things just ain't going our way. AND YOU SHUT UP YOU GRUFF BAR MEN I WILL BEAT YOU ALL DOWN DAMMIT. MILTIA IS MANLY. SHE IS NAMED AFTER A DAMN PLANET

Well, I guess that's around messing around. Time to get serious.

Okey dokey, Miltia. Get really nasty and rude. *Taunt* to stop that Quick Guard. I know it's gonna hurt to get punched like that, but we'll just have to take it like a man, won't we? Then we'll just punch through with *Acrobatics*, and more *Acrobatics*.

*Taunt ~ Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics*


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 26, 2015)

*Arylett Charnoa vs Visitor Message*​ 


Spoiler: Summary



Format: 1 vs. 1 Singles
  Style: Set
  DQ: Five Days.
  Damage Cap: 99%.
  Banned/Restricted Moves: Direct recovery, status effect inducing moves (no confusion, attraction, burns, etc), evasion moves. Chills are limited to three per Pokemon. OHKO moves are allowed.
  Arena Description: The Place
  In this place, people don't mess around. It is a bar full of gruff rowdy men looking for entertainment. There's no tricks, none of that indirect sissy nonsense. Just all out brawling and battling. We all just want to a watch a good fight, after all.


Arylett Charnoa [O] 


  [Miltia] Fletchling (F) Gale Wings
  Health: 61
  Energy: 91
  Taunt ~ Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics 
  Status: Bruised, but not broken.
  Attack +2

  Visitor Message [O]

  [Libertad] Hawlucha (F) Unburden
  Health: 91
  Energy: 80
  Thunder Punch / Quick Guard / Focus Punch ~ Rock Slide / Quick Guard / Focus Punch ~ Stone Edge / Quick Guard / Focus Punch
  Status: Supremely confident. Blood pumping hard.
  Attack +2


 *Round Two*

  Libertad would rather get to the punching immediately, but instead she waits to see what Miltia will do. What Miltia does is, apparently, spitting in her face and saying she punches like a girl, which is true and also not actually an insult at all, Miltia really needs to not hang around drunk macho men so much. Well, okay, Miltia concedes, but Libertad punches like a _human_ girl… a human who is _seven_. _Months_. And so does her trainer.

  Them’s fighting words. And Libertad is completely ready to respond with even more overwhelming force than she was otherwise intending. If Miltia thinks her punches are so weak, well, Libertad will show her just how much a seven month old human girl’s punch can hurt a tiny bird who doesn’t even have hands. Her hand builds up fighting energy a third time, and she explodes forward, her fist as bright as a meteorite. She strikes Militia’s face and the fletching goes careening across the floor. Miltia’s face is a bruised and bleeding mess by now, just the way a proper pokémon should look after a battle. And now, as she hops back to her feet and sets her glinting eyes on the hawlucha, she’s ready to return the favour.

  Libertad is usually rather confident in her speed, especially while she’s not weighed down by unnecessary crap, but even she can’t keep up with what Miltia does next. Miltia opens her wings and then—a slash at her arm, at her leg, at her face, at her wing, all in a whirling flurry of orange and grey feathers. Rather than blunt force, Miltia favours the sharpness of her talons and beak, but powerful strikes of her wings also smack Libertad upside the head and on the back of her neck, and Miltia’s suddenly back in front of her. Despite the blood and general lack of facial expression, Miltia is mocking her, Libertad just knows it. Well, Libertad will make her regret that. The hawlucha roars and stomps on the ground, reaching out for the sheer weight of stone… but her mind grasps around nothing. The inside of the bar isn’t fancy enough to have decorative boulders, and there’s nothing within Libertad’s reach.

  Libertad has no time to mull over this failure, because Miltia is suddenly on her again, smacking and slashing and tearing at every part of Libertad’s body. It’s not one strike, but tens of them, none of which Libertad is quick enough to react to. She can’t even see well enough to appreciate the strange dance Miltia does through the air, nor can the audience, but they do make appreciative comments at the cuts and bruises appearing on Libertad’s body.

  Libertad yells out again. This time, for sure she can summon up stone, sharp-edged rather than blunt this time, just as Miltia apparently so favours. Well, it would be nice if she _could_ summon something that doesn’t exist just with the power of pure manly spirit, but she’s just not shounen enough for such a thing.

  Opinions are divided amongst the audience now, and the small betting pool near the back is a bit more even, but it’s pretty clear how much some of the men appreciate the turnaround—one of them slaps Arylett on the back, hard, to show exactly how much that is.

*End of Round Two*

  Arylett Charnoa [O]

  [Miltia] Fletchling (F) Gale Wings
  Health: 40
  Energy: 75
  Taunt ~ Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics 
  Status: As manly as a damn planet.
  Attack +2

  Visitor Message [O]

  [Libertad] Hawlucha (F) Unburden
  Health: 41
  Energy: 66
  Focus Punch ~ Rock Slide (failed) ~ Stone Edge (failed)
  Status: Ready to punch a damn planet.
  Attack +2

Notes:
  - “Militia” is totally cuter though :(
  - There are no rocks in the arena, so rock slide and stone edge failed.
  - My convention is more or less treating taunt and the like as (non-standard) status conditions but I _suppose_ things banned in your words must be treated in the way you probably meant them. _sulk_

Next round:
  - Arylett Charnoa issues commands
  - Visitor Message issues commands


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 26, 2015)

Ughhhhh a rock slide/stone edge using broken glass would have been so cool though :(


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 26, 2015)

If you want to do something nonstandard, you should always ask the ref if it'll work first! But no, that's not a thing that's happening here.

General exception is if both battlers agree to it and it's not so nonsensical that I'd forbid it, but, uh... I don't suggest Arylett do that right now.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't suggest me do that either. Besides, it wouldn't be Rock-type if it were made of glass. It'd just kind of be some... other type of attack that I don't think could be called Rock Slide/Stone Edge.

OW! MY GOD WHAT WAS- oh. Oh, yeaaah, Yeah, thank you, Mr. Manly Man! Yeah, MAN TOUGH! (Whoo, they love me~) This battle and its crazy bipolar tide is just exciting! Great job, Miltia! Continue your MAN PLANET assault. We're just going to play it safe. Taunt if Quick Guard is used. Otherwise, just Acrobatics! We want those men to be wooed by your speedy prowess!

*Taunt if Quick Guard is used/Acrobatics ~ Taunt if Quick Guard is used/Acrobatics ~ Taunt if Quick Guard is used/Acrobatics*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 26, 2015)

Still, glass is made from sand, and that's nothing more than crushed up rocks. :V

Well, phooey, it doesn't look like we're going to win now, but I'm going to try something different anyway, just for fun. *Torment* first. Then use any glass and bottles in the room to do an attack I like to call... *Glass Edge*. This _is_ a bar, so there should be plenty of glass. Try to hurt her wings if you can. On the last turn, use *Detect*.

*Torment ~ Glass Edge ~ Detect*


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 3, 2015)

*Arylett Charnoa vs Visitor Message*​ 
  Format: 1 vs. 1 Singles
  Style: Set
  DQ: Five Days.
  Damage Cap: 99%.
  Banned/Restricted Moves: Direct recovery, status effect inducing moves (no confusion, attraction, burns, etc), evasion moves. Chills are limited to three per Pokemon. OHKO moves are allowed.
  Arena Description: The Place
  In this place, people don't mess around. It is a bar full of gruff rowdy men looking for entertainment. There's no tricks, none of that indirect sissy nonsense. Just all out brawling and battling. We all just want to a watch a good fight, after all.


  Arylett Charnoa [O]

  [Miltia] Fletchling (F) Gale Wings
  Health: 40
  Energy: 75
  Taunt / Acrobatics ~ Taunt / Acrobatics ~ Taunt / Acrobatics 
  Status: As manly as a damn planet.
  Attack +2

  Visitor Message [O]

  [Libertad] Hawlucha (F) Unburden
  Health: 41
  Energy: 66
  Torment ~ Glass Edge ~ Detect
  Status: Ready to punch a damn planet.
  Attack +2

*Round Three*

  Miltia gives Libertad a quick glance to make sure she’s not protecting herself with anything special, then launches straight into another attack. Agility and dexterity are the game here, not pure strength, so it’s not quite what the men here really like, but watching the little fletchling whirl around Libertad with blazingly fast scratches and hits is still cool enough to receive more cheers. Especially since everyone can see how Libertad staggers when Miltia finally lets her go. The hawlucha is bleeding from all over now, staining her feathers a deep red, and she falls to a knee and fist, breathing hard.

  “Finish it off!”

  “Go for the kill!”

  “One more hit!”

  Miltia swells with pride at the cheers. Despite how this started and her opponent’s clever tricks, despite her lack of muscle and the type of strength these guys like, she’s winning and even putting on a show of violence they can appreciate. And look at Libertad, who’s dripping blood on the dirty wooden floors of this place. Her face looks even more messed up than Miltia’s!

  Despite that, it’s instantly recognisable when Libertad fixes her with an unimpressed glare. Libertad’s tone is even more disapproving, and every word is like another punch to the face. Does Miltia actually think this is the way to put on a show? She’s not even able to throw punches the way these people like, so she could at least go for something _interesting_. Not just using the same attack over and over until people get bored of watching it. Any more and the ref probably won’t even bother with describing the move next time. What kind of prose would this battle have if it includes the words “Miltia uses another acrobatics”, huh?

  Wait what, Miltia responds, but the words have their desired effect. Doubt creeps into her mind, something weighing over her at the thought of doing the same thing again and again, not even spicing it up with something different. There’s nothing to do but stand there, forlorn, and watch as Libertad takes advantage of her stillness to do… what, exactly?

  It takes a moment to piece together what her trainer actually wants, but Libertad has plenty of time to figure it out. How do put that plan into motion, though, she isn’t quite sure. Glass might be rather similar to stone in some way, but it doesn’t have the _rock-ness_ that real stone has, the underlying essence that she calls on through means she can’t explain herself as a mere luchador bird. Still, she cries out and reaches for the glass all around her, in the form of bottles and cups. But she can’t feel anything and there’s no response whatsoever from any of the glass, broken or not. By the time she lowers her wings, she sees that Miltia has managed to gather up the courage to continue with her attack spam.

  Libertad quickly shifts her stance into one that is ready to respond to any move. Her focus sharpens instantly, and she can feel the movement of the air, can see the way Miltia launches herself forward and how her wings slice through the air with more efficiency than any other bird… and despite Miltia’s speed, Libertad leaps out of the way. Miltia simply turns to meet Libertad and continue the attack, but Libertad matches her every move with a dodge. No matter how Miltia slashes with her talons, jabs with her beak, or slams with her wings, Libertad always has the perfect move to avoid being touched at all. Libertad manages to disengage and leap a few metres back. Miltia lands and ruffles her feathers. Libertad must have been right, using the move too often really is something she should avoid—she’s become so predictable that Libertad was able to respond to it perfectly.

*End of Round Three*

  Arylett Charnoa [O]

  [Miltia] Fletchling (F) Gale Wings
  Health: 40
  Energy: 63
  Acrobatics ~ tormented ~ Acrobatics (blocked)
  Status: Feeling down, but victory is still nigh. Tormented (3 more actions).
  Attack +2

  Visitor Message [O]

  [Libertad] Hawlucha (F) Unburden
  Health: 16
  Energy: 51
  Torment ~ what ~ Detect
  Status: Barely holding on. Rather embarrassed.
  Attack +2

Notes:
  - Giving an indication of what special thing you wanted to do with the move is generally a good idea and better than how you did it the first time around, but, well…
  - You can’t actually change the properties of a move just by changing what you call it. “Glass edge” didn’t even fail, it just didn’t happen.
  - Incidentally, I’m playing around with ref post formats, so feel free to opine on what you think looks better or particular features that are terrible.

Next round:
  - Visitor Message issues commands
  - Arylett Charnoa issues commands


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 3, 2015)

How is throwing glass at an opponent so unreasonable a command that the move would just not happen? 

Just *Do Nothing*. This match is over anyway.


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 3, 2015)

Consider using better command text. Pokemon and refs both can't just read the trainer's mind, so if from your command prose it's not clear what you want, it can't be helped if the progression of the battle isn't as you'd like either. "Pick up glass and throw it" might have worked, though it would've been pretty ineffective without fling and wouldn't necessarily go edge-first or anything either; "pick up glass and shank her with it" would also have some effect, but the damage wouldn't be very impressive at all. Neither is something that comes naturally to a hawlucha though.

"Use this move which I have just now made up and will not describe the mechanics of" is pretty much a guaranteed failure.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeep. Well, whilst I have to say that I disagree with the whole "shanking another Pokemon with glass" wouldn't do much damage, (unless it was a Rock or Steel-type, but I do think that the glass going through Miltia's fragile flesh would... rather hurt a bit) I'm kind of being made uncomfortable by all of this disagreement and stuff. And I don't really want to argue about something that seems kind of trivial to me because the battle's almost over. 

So I'll finish Libertad off as Visitor Message wishes.

But hey, you know, you fought with dignity! It's just that luck wasn't on your side. After the battle's over, let's have a drink with these here gruff men and sing silly songs!

*Aerial Ace ~ Quick Attack ~ Aerial Ace*


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 3, 2015)

Barring special circumstances, non-moves should always be weaker than the closest analogous move (I'd do half to three quarters of the power), and would never get STAB or super-effectiveness bonuses. The closest analogous move would be slash (or horn attack for stabbing, but slash is stronger), so that'd be probably 6-8  damage with the attack boost, assuming I decided that broken glass was available enough that it wouldn't take a full action to obtain. It wouldn't actually put VM in a position  where he could even think of winning, in any case. ASB isn't realistic enough that it'd do as much damage as it would to a real person or bird, otherwise it would quickly devolve into higher-level players trying to sever their opponents' arteries all the time (and a rapid ban on murder) rather than playing with ASB tactics.

I'm only commenting on that since you're a ref and might encounter it yourself, it's obviously not going to be relevant here, and it doesn't sound like that's what VM was going for anyway.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I didn't mean that he would outright... brutalize Miltia and that it would be this super overpowered move. I already assumed that non-move moves would do that, though it is nice to have the clarification on that. But just the way you said it made it sound like it'd be ridiculously weak. 6-8% damage is still a fair amount. Not the most, but... not bad. Although if you did decide that it would take one action to gather up the glass, then yeah, that would be pretty suckish. So mostly, it was just me misinterpreting your words due to the lack of specifics.

Anyways, go on and proceed so we can get this thing finished.


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh, well, it's 3-5 damage without the +2 attack boost, so as far as I'm concerned the attack itself would in fact be ridiculously weak. (This isn't holding up my reffing, me pretending to be a functional student is doing that.)


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 4, 2015)

*Arylett Charnoa vs Visitor Message*​ 
Format: 1 vs. 1 Singles
  Style: Set
  DQ: Five Days.
  Damage Cap: 99%.
  Banned/Restricted Moves: Direct recovery, status effect inducing moves (no confusion, attraction, burns, etc), evasion moves. Chills are limited to three per Pokemon. OHKO moves are allowed.
  Arena Description: The Place
  In this place, people don't mess around. It is a bar full of gruff rowdy men looking for entertainment. There's no tricks, none of that indirect sissy nonsense. Just all out brawling and battling. We all just want to a watch a good fight, after all.

  Arylett Charnoa [O]

  [Miltia] Fletchling (F) Gale Wings
  Health: 40
  Energy: 63
  Aerial Ace ~ Quick Attack ~ Aerial Ace 
  Status: Feeling down, but victory is still nigh. Tormented (3 more actions).
  Attack +2

  Visitor Message [O]

  [Libertad] Hawlucha (F) Unburden
  Health: 16
  Energy: 51
  nothing
  Status: Barely holding on. Rather embarrassed.
  Attack +2

*Round Four*

  Miltia flaps her wings to get her into the air, then shoots forward, her body becoming another orange blur. She banks around just in time to rake her talons across Libertad’s eyes and flutter back to where she’d started from. She takes a moment to re-orient herself and watches for what Libertad will do next.

  Is she just… waiting? Libertad has an expression of mixed resignation and anger. She doesn’t _want_ to give up yet, not even if she’s lost hope, she doesn’t want to end this by doing nothing again. It’s not better just because her lack of action is deliberate—she’d rather at least be trying something. Having to give up like this is humiliating. But… maybe it’s for the best. Blood is dripping into her eyes now and she’s feeling strangely light-headed.

  Well, that’s just how it is. Miltia mercifully darts forward again and taps her beak into Libertad’s forehead. The last bit of pain is enough to finish the hawlucha off, and Libertad sways before toppling over into the blood-red return beam of her poké ball.

*End of Battle*

  Arylett Charnoa [O]

  [Miltia] Fletchling (F) Gale Wings
  Health: 40
  Energy: 58
  Aerial Ace ~ Quick Attack
  Status: Victorious. Tormented (1 more action).
  Attack +2

  Visitor Message [X]

  [Libertad] Hawlucha (F) Unburden
  Health: 0
  Energy: 51
  nothing
  Status: Fainted.
  Attack +2

  Visitor Message recalls Libertad before her body even has time to hit the floor. Miltia gives a cheerful chirp and flutters into her trainer’s arms, not noticing the blood she’s getting on her trainer’s clothes. It’s not the outcome anyone would have predicted at the start of the match—as some angry men who unwisely bet money at that point are now discovering—but beyond that point it’s not the biggest surprise.

  The men here didn’t quite get what they wanted. It’s no fun watching a pokémon give up just because it’s on the verge of fainting, especially after it had tried its hardest to avoid the knockout before, and besides that, it had been doing a whole lot of nothing for quite a while anyway. Victory wasn’t even achieved with a powerful strike so much as a little tap. Even worse, there was all this cerebral… _talking_ and _reasoning_ shit going on when the pokémon were supposed to just smack each other into unconsciousness.

  Still, there’s enough blood on the floor to improve their mood, and some boisterous men clap the trainers on their shoulders and offer drinks. Miltia gets the offer of some beer, too, and she looks up hopefully at her trainer. She’s not sure what beer does exactly, and it smells awful, but everyone seems to like it and it’ll surely make her manlier.

  Two men get in an argument as the trainers settle down for their drinks and the ref slips off to get its cash, and they get caught up in a far more conventional slugfest—at least until one grabs a beer bottle and smashes it over his opponent’s head.

Notes:
  - Libertad fainted on the second action.

Prizes:
  - Arylett Charnoa is the winner. She receives $8. Miltia gains 2 exp and 2 happiness.
  - Visitor Message receives $4. Libertad receives 1 exp and 1 happiness.
  - I get $5 for reffing.


----------

